# Setup FreeBSD server for multiple remote desktop users in their own jail



## master-richie (Mar 29, 2015)

I have no clue how to word my query to get the right search results so I'm asking here and please forgive me if this is a broken record...

I want to set up a FreeBSD server to act like a Windows terminal services server. The client needs to be able to remotely connect to the server via graphical interface, login and pull up their own Xorg workspace including network credentials, files, etc. PLUS each user needs to be in their own jail so as not to have access to other peoples' files or host system files.

I've set up vncserver before with startup scripting but always only for one user (me) and I've never used jails except lately on my FreeNAS server (read: through the gui).

I am 200% positive this is possible in FreeBSD, just don't know where to find the answers. A push in the right direction is much appreciated. Thanks ~Rich


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 30, 2015)

What I imagine you are trying to do  is what we in FreeBSD land call "Diskless Clients". See diskless(8) and the handbook page for PXE booting, plus NFS file systems.

If you just want remote desktop after the client boots, that's RDP which is very simple.



master-richie said:


> PLUS each user needs to be in their own jail so as not to have access to other peoples' files or host system files.


You're confusing jail(8) and file acess control. Placing X.org in a jail is a fairly tricky problem for single user, never mind multiple clients. However, what you describe has nothing to do with jails, but rather user permissions. Look into read-only mounting of NFS shares for the Diskless Clients.


----------

